# Amazing photos



## stein

This is a must see for any sailing ship buff! http://www.dundeecity.gov.uk/photodb/page1.htm
The site is cached and will disappear. Start with the Alice A. Leigh and go on page for page. I've never seen anything like it. I thought the Hester photos in Frisco was great, but this really blows you! (I've downloaded them all)
Stein.


----------



## mikeg

Superb on all counts. Thank you for letting me know of the site.

Mike


----------



## Bearsie

Awesome site and sight !


----------



## KenLin39

*Hestor ?*



stein said:


> This is a must see for any sailing ship buff! http://www.dundeecity.gov.uk/photodb/page1.htm
> The site is cached and will disappear. Start with the Alice A. Leigh and go on page for page. I've never seen anything like it. I thought the Hester photos in Frisco was great, but this really blows you! (I've downloaded them all)
> Stein.


Great site Stein, thanks, what is the site for Hestor. Ken


----------



## dom

*dom*

great site Stein,thanks


----------



## stein

Answeing Ken. Hester: http://content.lib.washington.edu/hesterweb/index.html
Scroll down the search tab , click on sailing ships. You can move from page to page in the lower right hand corner. The original glass plates had immense details, his picture of the Wanderer after some snow is incredible in large format. The plates now belong to San Francisco M. Museum


----------



## shipartist

stein said:


> Answeing Ken. Hester: http://content.lib.washington.edu/hesterweb/index.html
> Scroll down the search tab , click on sailing ships. You can move from page to page in the lower right hand corner. The original glass plates had immense details, his picture of the Wanderer after some snow is incredible in large format. The plates now belong to San Francisco M. Museum


How do I find the photo of Wanderer? I did not see it amongst the sailing ship photos, thanks.


----------



## stein

Hi Shipartist. It's picture number 54: "Ships loading lumber on the wharves of Port Blakely." But this is the lousiest examle I've seen. I'm used to seeing every line of the rigging of each ship and the edge of every plank. And this example is not only unclear, but damaged too. The best reproduced example I've seen is on the front of the dust cover, as well as on page 18 in a book called "A Pacific Legacy" by Wayne Bonnett. Chronicle Books, San Francisco 1991. ISBN 0-8118-0023-7. It's a large format photo collection printed as duplo-print in Japan, and the Japanese did a fantastic job with the Hester photos, and what else historian and marine painter Bonnett found of great quality in the photo archives of the San Francisco Maritime Museum: the clarity is incredible. Look it up in a library if you can. If you're interested in the "Wanderer", Masefield did a book on her, but that one is hard to come by these days. Regards, Stein.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Certainly the best set of photographs of sailing ships I have ever seen
Ray Jordan


----------



## shipartist

Stein, a little late, but thank you for the information....tha twas Sterling Hayden's ship?


----------



## oldbosun

FABULOUS pictures Stein. Hours and hours of browsing pleasure here. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## stein

Hi Shipartist. I've heard of Hayden sailing on Gloucestermen before going to Hollywood. Wasn't there a story of him arranging some real sailing with old buddies on Captains Courageous? If a famous actor had been on an English four-poster of the Wanderer's repute I would have heard it. Besides he's too young. There was a Gloucester sloop named Wanderer, built 1881. I think she's a more likely candidate. Regards, Stein.

Hi Oldbosun, glad there's a few here who shares my interest in the old sailers. Regards, Stein.


----------



## stein

Shipartist. I just found out that Sterling Hayden's "Wanderer" was his private yacht. A small pleasure boat having nothing to do with the large English four-poster whose story Masefields wrote of in "The Wanderer", and William Hester photographed in Port Blakely in 1904/5. Regards, Stein.


----------



## yan

*impressed*

Thanks Stein For The Link To The Dundee Collection , Totaly Impressed, I Was Up Untill 4am Ging Through Them All The Best Yan


----------



## Gerry Whitehead

Thanks Stein for a great collection of sailing ships.Great Site.Have you ever come across a 4 masted barque " Dunfermline " cira 1887-1914 My great Uncle was either the Master or Mate
Gerry


----------



## stein

Hi Gerry. The British masters were D. S. Forbes, J. Woodward (who drowned while serving as Captain in 1905), P Farren and W. McLaughlin. Built 1890 by Potter of Liverpool for MacVicar, Marshall & Co, Liverpool. She went to Schramm of Bremen in 1911 as Carl Rudgert, to F. A. Vinnen of Bremen as Vinnen in 1913, and as such she arrived in Newcastle NSW in Aug. 1914 and was there appropriated by the British Admiralty. She was renamed Burrowa and sunk by U-boat 27. Apr. 1915. (The name of the Captain then I don't know). Regards, Stein.


----------



## Gerry Whitehead

Hi Stein
Thanks for the info on the Dunfermline. My great Uncle was Ned Rowan & my old granny used to say Ned ( her brother ) was the Master of the 4 masted barque Dunfermline but I believe he had a sailing ship masters cert but most probably was mate Any more info on that ship or a site where I could get info
would be much appreciated
Best Wishes Gerry


----------



## stein

Well, here's her picture: *LINK* And here's some data: *LINK* I've read through the three pages witten by Captain Forbes in the May 37 Sea Breezes mentioned in the last link, spanning the time Oct 91 to March 92, there's no mention of any Mr. Rowan, the mates then were named Gracie, Watterson and Richter. The story is mostly weather and ships sighted. Regards, Stein.


----------

